# I have ZERO design skills. PLEASE HELP



## sethg1981 (Nov 19, 2016)

I need help coloring my kitchen. In the picture the wall on the right above the microwave is a dark brown. I think the old can says portabello brown. The other wall is a almost flesh tan color. Both walls wrap around and continue so the colors are staying for now or until I get bored this winter. I like the idea of light top cabinets and darker brown or charcoal or any dark color on the bottom. I want to do white or off white tile backsplash between the counter and cabinets in the next few weeks. Microwave is probably coming out and being replaced with a hood and stove will eventually be stainless.

Colors I have- Ill just upload pictures since My color scheme is whatever is in a rainbow. I dont know all the fancy stuff.

Or sand and stain the cabinets?

First pic is the kitchen, the rest are the colors I have. I would like to use those but Im open to getting something else.


----------



## LagunaBeachRent (Nov 19, 2016)

My design skills are pretty limited too...not sure if this helps--but I just googled images for two-toned kitchen cabinets and saw some pretty cool ideas.


----------



## jazzycatdances (Jan 5, 2017)

Personally, I like orange kitchens (on the walls, but orange laquered cabinets look pretty awesome as well). I did a kitchen when I lived in Florida in Tuscan Orange Venetian Plaster. I burnished it instead of using a topcoat, and it came out freaking *amazing.* It's a lot of work, but it isn't all that hard. It looks like there isn't a lot of wall space in your kitchen so it would be less work. 

I also did a small kitchen once in a kind of an aqua color, and it looked great. Also had lime green walls in my mom's house. I liked that as well. Personally, I think kitchens should be fun and feel like a place you want to hang out. They should be bright, not dark. Just my taste. Have fun with it whatever you decide.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

The lighter, the better. Reflects more light, shows less defects in the surface.

Swiss Coffee is always a safe and easy color to get. Consider using Egg Shell. Semi-gloss is a good kitchen finish...but mat is also ok.


----------



## yamaha6611 (Jan 15, 2017)

you look pretty limited on natural light. i would use very bright, light colors, or you kitchen will look like a dungeon. maybe even add some lights above the cabinets to reflect off the ceiling down.. other than that i do like the idea of multiple colors in there


----------



## lolagrace (Jan 23, 2017)

Agree with ddawg16, your kitchen would definitely benefit from cabinets of shades of white!


----------



## viveksuthar (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello..
very well design "sethg1981". 
Everyone has different choice of color, but I personally like Dark & Light color combination.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

viveksuthar said:


> Hello..
> very well design "sethg1981".
> Everyone has different choice of color, but I personally like Dark & Light color combination.


Huh?:vs_worry:


----------

